# Ninety gaffes in ninety years



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 1, 2011)

A list of Prince Philip's gaffes over the years ...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/ninety-gaffes-in-ninety-years-2290148.html


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 2, 2011)

He obviously likes a joke but doesn't know when not to say what he is thinking, must be pretty boring being dragged round by the queen.  Some of his 'gaffes' I found very funny, just inappropriate.  
At the risk of coping him, what do you expect from a Greek. (that is intended as a cheap joke)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 14, 2015)

Bless him ! I hope I get to 90.  I like the one about the Indian Electrician


----------



## trophywench (Jul 14, 2015)

I liked Dentopedalogy - he speaks his mind and feels free to do so when he does it.  If you can't do that by the time you are 90 - when the hell can you?  And clearly he doesn't like Tom Jones singing, why should everyone?  If he thinks a car looks a right mess - why shouldn't he express that opinion to its owner?  Was Reggie miffed when he said it?  Why would you be - not like you'd spent your lifes savings on it or didn't have another one, is it !!

I like him.  End of story really.  If you were an Action Man - would you give it all up to play second fiddle to someone else, and a ruddy government and God knows who else?  Well he did it - because he loves her.  And I'm certain that is reciprocated.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 14, 2015)

I think he would be an interesting guy if you could sit down with him over a pint for 30 minutes - not that I'd ever get the chance.


----------

